# Upcoming Schutzhund/ IPO Trials in Michigan



## SD0202 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me the dates of upcoming IPO trials in Michigan? Also, where I can find the information on the internet?

Thanks!!

Steph


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They are all done for the season(last one was last weekend) You can check this site for upcoming spring trials, though some don't appear til a couple weeks before the event, so check often:
United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events

there are also DVG clubs that have trials. If you are on fb, these two groups will announce upcoming events too, not all are IPO however. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/easternk9/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/109903339084373/?fref=ts


----------



## SD0202 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok!! Thanks!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

DVG America website also lists trials nationwide.


----------

